# CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet



## tiga05 (23. Februar 2012)

*CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Guten Morgen Community,

wie das Half-Life Portal berichtete, ist es nun möglich sich für die Beta von Counter-Strike: Global Offensive anzumelden. Dazu muss man erst an einer Hardwareumfrage teilnehmen (Hinweis: Steam muss installiert sein) und wird dann auf die entsprechende Umfrageseite zum Spiel weitergeleitet. Dort werden einem dann einige Fragen bzgl. der Spielzeit, der bevorzugten Maps oder dem P/L-Verhältnis der Waffen im Bezug auf Kills, gestellt. Dazu sei gesagt, dass es keine falschen Antworten gibt. Wie schon bei der Dota2 Umfrage, möchte Valve eine möglichst breitgefächerte Anzahl von Spielern haben.

Passend dazu verlost das Half-Life Portal 10 Keys für die Beta: Link
Der geneigte CS-Fan muss nur etwas mit Bezug auf Counter-Strike (inkl. Nickname) posten oder in die Kommentare schreiben, warum ausgerechnet er einen Key bekommen soll.

Die eigentliche Closed-Beta begann bereits im November letzten Jahres. Damals konnten aber nur Spieler, die einen Key auf einer der Messen ergatterten, auf denen Valve vertreten war, losspielen. Auch ist die Beta PC-exklusiv, obwohl das Spiel auch für Xbox360 und Playstation 3 erscheinen soll. Es sollen sogar PS3-Spieler und PC-Spielern gemeinsam spielen können.

Link zur Umfrage: steam://takesurvey/2/
Quelle: Half-Life Portal | Half-Life 2, Portal 2, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead, Counter-Strike, Source Mods & Games
Originalquelle: Counter-Strike Blog

Ergänzung von *R.e.A.c.T.*:



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Die ESL verlost insgesamt 250 Beta Keys:
> 
> ESL:  CS:GO Beta: 250 keys waiting for you! - News - Counter-Strike: Global  Offensive - Europe - ESL - The eSports League
> 
> 100 der Keys  sind frei zu vergeben und man muss nur in die Ladder joinen. Die  restlichen 150 sind aufgeteilt für alle Länder und werden dort an die  aktivsten Spieler (VS, Ladder etc.) vergeben.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ich habe bei der Steamumfrage mitgemacht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PREESTYLE (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Steamumfrage mitgemacht!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
jep ich auch. Bin gespannt wie es sich spielen lässt. Bin eingefleischter CS 1.6ler (seit 1.3b) 
Dennoch glaube ich , dass ein CS 1.7 der Community besser getan hätte. Schaut man in der ESL vorbei, so sieht man, dass die Anzahl der Teams im letzten Jahr um 50% zurückgegangen ist


----------



## Legacyy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Na endlich kann man da auch Teilnehmen  

Ich muss noch warten, bis ich um 17h daheim bin


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Die ESL verlost insgesamt 250 Beta Keys:

ESL: CS:GO Beta: 250 keys waiting for you! - News - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Europe - ESL - The eSports League

100 der Keys sind frei zu vergeben und man muss nur in die Ladder joinen. Die restlichen 150 sind aufgeteilt für alle Länder und werden dort an die aktivsten Spieler (VS, Ladder etc.) vergeben.


----------



## tiga05 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

@*R.e.A.c.T.*

Hab deins mal noch mit reingenommen 

EDIT: Ui. Die sind aber mächtig am flamen unter der deutschen News. Vielleicht sollte denen mal jemand sagen, dass man sich auch generell für die Beta anmelden kann. Das hat die ESL genialerweise nämlich verschwiegen.


----------



## Hademe (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Yippieeee um die ecke kommen und direkt nen Headshot mit der AWP von nem 13 jährigen bekommen......nie im Leben würd ich wieder CS spielen. Und die Grafik ist ja wohl ausm letzten Jahrhundert.....Nee danke.....lieber beschäftige ich mich mit Battlefield, da die Serie eh schon immer vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser war/ist als CS.

CS war vor 7 oder 8 Jahren vielleicht mal ganz gut..... aber heute kann ich dem Gameplay einfach gar nix mehr ab. Also langweiliger geht es ja kaum........ vorallem wenn man nicht besonders gut ist, dann ist man ja nur am zuguggn.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Hademe schrieb:


> Yippieeee um die ecke kommen und direkt nen Headshot mit der AWP von nem 13 jährigen bekommen......nie im Leben würd ich wieder CS spielen. Und die Grafik ist ja wohl ausm letzten Jahrhundert.....Nee danke.....lieber beschäftige ich mich mit Battlefield, da die Serie eh schon immer vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser war/ist als CS.
> 
> CS war vor 7 oder 8 Jahren vielleicht mal ganz gut..... aber heute kann ich dem Gameplay einfach gar nix mehr ab. Also langweiliger geht es ja kaum........ vorallem wenn man nicht besonders gut ist, dann ist man ja nur am zuguggn.


Teamplay ist hier angesagt und nicht Rambosrtyle.


----------



## casmo1989 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Im offiziellen CS GO Blog steht: _"Over the *coming months* we will make selections from the survey participants."

_Ergo ist mit einem CS GO Release vor Sommer nicht zu rechnen. Finde es sehr gut das Valve sich Zeit nimmt bei so einem Mammut-Multiplayergame alles ausgiebig zu testen und das Balancing zu finden. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Spiel, hoffentlich ergattere ich einen Key


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ich finde Cheater Strike auch nicht mehr so toll wie ich es früher fand..


----------



## Spone (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

ich habe grade steam gestartet aber bei mir erscheint keine hardware umfrage


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Spone schrieb:


> ich habe grade steam gestartet aber bei mir erscheint keine hardware umfrage


 Lesen hilft... steam://takesurvey/2/ 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DerBratmaxe (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich finde Cheater Strike auch nicht mehr so toll wie ich es früher fand..


 
In jedem Battlefield Spiel gibt es genauso viel Cheater wie in den CS Teilen


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Lesen hilft... steam://takesurvey/2/
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Joa... Steam starten tut er, sonst passiert nichts.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Joa... Steam starten tut er, sonst passiert nichts.


 Bei mir, Aurora und Windows 7 x64, geht es.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dragon70 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hab auch mitgemacht, und ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn man mal eine Fettes update für CSS rausgehauen hätte. Dies sollte beinhalten:

1. Laags auf den Servern sollten glatt gebügelt werden (find es viel schlimmer als früher)
2. Hit boxen müssen verdammt nochmal besser werden
3. Physics sollten ein wenig optimiert werden
4. Waffen sollten realistischer gestaltet werden, heißt: P90 sollte nicht son ne verkackte Luckerwaffe sein, AK-47 sollte net jeder Schuss beim Dauerfeuern n Headshot sein, M4A1 sollte 3er Schuss und Vollautomatisch haben (von mir aus auch diese durch eine M16 ersetzen)

Aber da dies meiner Meinung nicht mit einem Update machbar ist, sollte man eine andere Engine verwenden, finde das die Source Engine ausgesorgt hat. Deswegen schätze ich mal das CS:GO viele Neuerungen bieten wird, dennoch wird es bei mir nicht den "WOW IST DAS N FETTES GAME... *die ganze Zeit suchten*" Effekt erziehen wird, aber ich werde mich Zurücklehen und das Game Trotzdem genießen.


MfG Dragon


----------



## Legacyy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Hab auch mitgemacht, und ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn man mal eine Fettes update für CSS rausgehauen hätte. Dies sollte beinhalten:
> MfG Dragon


Seih mal lieber froh, dass css so lange mit updates versorgt wird. und die Laggs auf den Servern liegen nur an den schlechten Servereinstellungen. Ich hab keine Probleme damit. 

@Topic
habs endlich mal geschafft teilzunehmen  mal gucken, ob es was wird


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei mir, Aurora und Windows 7 x64, geht es.


 

bei mir hats auch geklappt


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Auch ich habs geschafft.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Egal welchen Browser ich nutze, es passiert beim Klick auf den Link nichts.


----------



## Chris1795 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ich habs auch geschafft bei der Umfrage teilzunehmen  (Win 7 64 bit)


----------



## Spone (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

ich hoffe die beta keys werden schnell verteilt


----------



## GxGamer (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Zockt zufällig noch jemand die Beta?


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hab immer noch keinen Key bekommen  Survey mitgemacht, bei der ESL im Match drin.... nix.....


----------



## GxGamer (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Und ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie Counterstrike gespielt (und das auch ehrlich so angegeben) und bin seit gestern am zocken.
Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen obs noch jemand zockt. Hab mir aber auch CS:Source gekauft, weil ich des so geil fand. Hab aber keinen Plan davon. Falls wer jemanden anlernen möchte, bitte mal melden


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Maaaaan ich will auch, aber egal welche Browser und egal was ich versuche, diese Umfrage startet einfach nie. Steam startet zwar wenns aus war aber das wars auch  


Btw Ich kann dir bei CSS relativ gut weiterhelfen. N paar Tipps geben oder auch mit dir Üben.


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2012)

Ich bin auch gespannt auf das neue und spiele immer noch die alten . Bin aber nicht so der Profi kannst mich aber gerne fragen  ich hoffe das das neue wirklich gut wir und nicht wie die cod Reihe verkommt da ich an Counterstrike die Taktik liebe .


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Und ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie Counterstrike gespielt (und das auch ehrlich so angegeben) und bin seit gestern am zocken.
> Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen obs noch jemand zockt. Hab mir aber auch CS:Source gekauft, weil ich des so geil fand. Hab aber keinen Plan davon. Falls wer jemanden anlernen möchte, bitte mal melden


 Mit "B" (Buy) käufst du sachen. Du kannst dich entweder mit Mausklicks oder den Zahlen durch die Menüs navigieren, kaufe einfach mal ein paar Waffen während du mit Bots spielst.
Viel Spaß! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GxGamer (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Die allgemeine Steuerung geht schon.
Fehlt halt ein wenig die Praxiserfahrung. Vorhin einen Teamkollegen abgeknallt, weil ich in Source den Teamwechsel nicht gerafft/mitbekommen habe


----------



## Ahab (12. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Also wenn das Einkaufen schon klappt und auch die Laufwege bekannt sind, geht es eigentlich nur noch um Übung. Üben, üben, üben!  

Ab wann werden eigentlich die Keys verteilt? Ich hoffe ja sehr einen abzukriegen. Mehr als die Umfrage muss ich ja nicht mitmachen oder? Bin definitiv zu faul meinen ESL-Account wiederzubeleben oder sonstwelche Stunts.


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

@GxGamer
wenn die Steuerung geht, dann ab aufs Schlachtfeld und üben 

@Ahab
5000 Keys wurden schon vor ein paar Wochen verteilt, aber es werden bestimmt noch mal Keys verteilt. (hoffe ich zumindest^^)


----------



## Blackstacker (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

ich habe das Spiel bereits angespielt und hätte sogar noch einmal einen Key zu verschenken !

also bei intresse bitte melden per pn oder über Steam und ich übersende euch den Key auf Steam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : bereits vergeben an kühlprofi


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> ich habe das Spiel bereits angespielt und hätte sogar noch einmal einen Key zu verschenken !
> 
> also bei intresse bitte melden per pn oder über Steam und ich übersende euch den Key auf Steam
> 
> ...



Juhui, Danke vielmals


----------



## Bl0ody666 (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

habe leider keinen bekommen ,mal sehen was noch geht


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Juhui, Danke vielmals


 
Teste mal gleich obs bei dir funzt. Egal was ich auswähle mein Game crasht immer :/


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Teste mal gleich obs bei dir funzt. Egal was ich auswähle mein Game crasht immer :/



Hallo Robonator, wäre ich nicht im kackBüro würde ich es sofort testen. Kann dir leider erst heute Abend Bescheid geben 

Erhältst du denn eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Robonator, wäre ich nicht im kackBüro würde ich es sofort testen. Kann dir leider erst heute Abend Bescheid geben
> 
> Erhältst du denn eine Fehlermeldung?


 
Nö. Wenn ich auf Quick Match gehe dann geht das Game sofort aus. Ohne Meldung etc, einfach so als würd man den Prozess killen.
Klicke ich auf Lokales Spiel dann komm ich bis zur Teamauswahl danach wieder das selbe. 

Scheinen mehrere Leute das Problem zu haben aber von Valve kommt keine Rückmeldung. Die meisten haben das Problem aber nur im Zusammenhang mit der Bombe, wenn sie die aufheben oder wenn sie platziert wird. :/


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn ich auf Quick Match gehe dann geht das Game sofort aus. Ohne Meldung etc, einfach so als würd man den Prozess killen.
> Klicke ich auf Lokales Spiel dann komm ich bis zur Teamauswahl danach wieder das selbe.
> 
> Scheinen mehrere Leute das Problem zu haben aber von Valve kommt keine Rückmeldung. Die meisten haben das Problem aber nur im Zusammenhang mit der Bombe, wenn sie die aufheben oder wenn sie platziert wird. :/


 
Hm schon merkürdig, ist halt auch eine Beta aber trotzdem. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Programmierfehler der das Spiel zum Absturz bringt bei der Bombe.
Lief denn das Spiel bei dir überhaupt einmal oder konntest du es noch gar nie starten? Grakatreiber usw. schon mal gewechselt?
Oder mal das Spiel deinstalliert und neu installiert?

edit: findest du in der Ereignisanzeige von Windows irgendwelche Einträge zu der Zeit wo das Spiel abschmiert?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Starten geht allerdings halt nur bis zum Menü ^^  Treiber ist auf dem neusten stand. Habs gestern erst dank GxGamer bekommen   Und nö nirgends ist etwas.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hmm ^^ du machst mir Mut für heute Abend
Mal an den Grafikeinstellungen was rumgeschraubt? Vielleicht hast du ja auch irgend ein komisches Gerät am PC angeschlossen, dass nicht unterstützt wird? Joystick oder so hehe.

Edit:

http://crashfixes.com/fixing-counte...-lagging-desktop-crash-black-screen-no-sound/

Geh mal die Tipps hier durch.
mfg


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Nix dran. Grafik aufs Maximum. Viel einstellen kann man da eh nicht... Eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts. 
Bin die Liste durchgegangen. 
Hab dann mehrmals das Game über Steam auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Okay er sagte das 2 Dateien neu angefordert werden müssen.. ich warte, und warte und es passiert nichts. Wollte es dann starten und plötzlich will der 1.2GB runterladen 

Wünsch mir Glück


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Nix dran. Grafik aufs Maximum. Viel einstellen kann man da eh nicht... Eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts.
> Bin die Liste durchgegangen.
> Hab dann mehrmals das Game über Steam auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Okay er sagte das 2 Dateien neu angefordert werden müssen.. ich warte, und warte und es passiert nichts. Wollte es dann starten und plötzlich will der 1.2GB runterladen
> 
> Wünsch mir Glück


Hehe viel Glück !
Vielleicht waren sie ja bei Steam edit: Valve fleissig und es gibt eine neue Version.

p.s. gib doch rasch Bescheid wenn es läuft, würde am Abend auch gerne eine Runde daddeln


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

So vorher war meine Version bei ca 2.5GB größe nun ist sie bei 3.9GB funktionieren tut es immer noch nicht. Habs jetzt komplett runtergelöscht und siehe da: Er zeigt mir beim neuen Download nun auch an das es ca 3.9GB groß ist. Bin jetzt ma saugen... Will es endlich haben 

Edit: Bääm aufeinmal nur 2.1GB  WTF


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> So vorher war meine Version bei ca 2.5GB größe nun ist sie bei 3.9GB funktionieren tut es immer noch nicht. Habs jetzt komplett runtergelöscht und siehe da: Er zeigt mir beim neuen Download nun auch an das es ca 3.9GB groß ist. Bin jetzt ma saugen... Will es endlich haben
> 
> Edit: Bääm aufeinmal nur 2.1GB WTF


 
Hmm  Mal ne doofe Frage hast du genug freien Speicherplatz auf deiner Festplatte ^^?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Noch 213GB frei ;D

Neu installiert, plötzlich ist der Arsenal Modus weg. Abstürzen tuts immer noch.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

lol, das wird ja immer merkwürdiger xD.

Bin mal in der Mittagspause, habe heute nicht so viel zu tun, daher habe ich gut Zeit paar CS:GO crashfixes zu lesen und suchen

p.s. wie kann man in der Signatur eigentlich ein Bild einfügen? Bei mir klappt das nicht.. :/


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> lol, das wird ja immer merkwürdiger xD.
> 
> Bin mal in der Mittagspause, habe heute nicht so viel zu tun, daher habe ich gut Zeit paar CS:GO crashfixes zu lesen und suchen
> 
> p.s. wie kann man in der Signatur eigentlich ein Bild einfügen? Bei mir klappt das nicht.. :/


 
Soweit ich weiss geht das auch nur mit Bildern von Sysprofile 

Man Steam wird immer merkwürdiger. Hab nun 7 mal auf Fehler überprüfen lassen. Erst kam das 4 Dateien nicht überprüft werden konnten danach immer das 2 nicht überprüft werden konnten. Nu hab ich n bischen rumgeklicked und plötzlich fängt der an 552Mb runterzuladen  Ich raffs nicht mehr, ich glaub ich klick solange rum bis er das Game vollständig runtergeladen hat.


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Bei mir hat CS:GO gerade ein Update gezogen, vllt hilfts euch ja.


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Nach den 500 Mb ist bei mir der Arsenal Mode wieder da. Sonst zieht er nichts. Funktionieren tuts auch noch immer nicht :/ Och manno warum ich


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Wirds auch nit von einer Firewall blockiert? Gehts aus oder belibts Bild schwarz?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ist freigegeben.  Ich kanns wie erwähnt ganz normal starten. Wenn ich auf Quick Match klicke dann gehts direkt aus. Wenn ich auf Lokales Spiel klicke dann komm ich bis zur Teamauswahl danach gehts auch einfach aus


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hier steht was von einem Update für gewisse Intel Chipsets, bei denen eben das Spiel crasht.. Wurde heute um 5 Uhr gepostet (aus USA oder UK vermut ich mal)


Edit: 
(http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2595671 Hyundai und noxide haben vor gut 5 min geantwortet, hier war es 13:20 Uhr in der Schweiz also ist der fix noch nicht allzulange draussen ^^)




> *Fix for crashes on some Intel chipsets*
> 
> A new update has been released that fixes the pesky crash bug!!
> 
> ...


 





Noch ein paar Lösungsansätze aus dem Steamforum




> 1)
> Go to your library, right click the game and select proporties. Verify your game cache, it should download a 3.2MB file. That should in theory fix it for you.
> 
> _In der Spielebibliothek auf CS:GO rechtsklick -> einstellungen. Game-Cache aktualisieren / prüfen oder ähnlich^^_


 


> 2)
> Well I'd say it has to do with your region for matchmaking. Set it to a different region (still close enough to you) in the "Downloads+Cloud" tab and try again. http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/v4_images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> _Du kannst in den Steameinstellungen unter downloads die Regioneinstellungen ändern, mach da mal UK oder USA oder einfach was Anderes als du jetzt hast. Vielleicht ziehst du dir dann auch so das neue Update, falls es Staffelweise "freigegeben" wird._


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



> 1)
> Go to your library, right click the game and select proporties. Verify your game cache, it should download a 3.2MB file. That should in theory fix it for you.
> 
> In der Spielebibliothek auf CS:GO rechtsklick -> einstellungen. Game-Cache aktualisieren / prüfen oder ähnlich^^


Tausend mal gemacht  

Werd das andere gleich probieren. Erstmal kurz Zimmer umstellen


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Tausend mal gemacht
> 
> Werd das andere gleich probieren. Erstmal kurz Zimmer umstellen


 
Hehe gib es zu, nicht umstellen - aufräumen 

hab vorher gerade oben noch was editiert ^^



> Edit:
> (http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=2595671 Hyundai und noxide haben vor gut 5 min geantwortet, hier war es 13:20 Uhr in der Schweiz also ist der fix noch nicht allzulange draussen ^^)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

So also ja ich habs umgestellt. Ich habe meinen Schreibtisch einmal um 90° gedreht so das er jetzt an der Wand steht. Hab auch gleich aufgeräumt denn es ist wirklich nötig. Ausgerechnet jetzt geht der Staubsauger kaputt 
Ui meine Hände riechen nach Vanille  

Updaten tut er bei mir gar nichts. Hab Region geändert. Er updatet immer noch nicht. 
Hab es nun nochmal das Spiel prüfen lassen. Ka obs an Steam liegt aber mein ganzer PC rennt grad irgendwie langsam. Echt nervig. 
Nach der Prüfung wieder nichts neues. Er meckert zwar das 2 Dateien nicht überprüft werden konnten und neu angefordert werden, allerdings tut er nichts downloaden bzw im Download Tab steht zwar CS:GO Download abgeschlossen aber 0 von 0 Byte 

Nichts. Stürzt wieder ab. 


WTF. Ich starte das Game, mach es wieder aus, klick auf die Überprüfung und er fängt an die 3.2MB runterzuladen bricht aber nach ca 200kb wieder ab. Beim nächsten Start installiert er irgendwas und wenn ich danach wieder auf die Überprüfung klicke geht das selbe nochmal von vorne los...


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hehe du hast heute wohl echt nicht deinen Glückstag
Die 3.2MB an sich die er holen will wären glaube ich schon mal nen Schritt nach vorne, das Update das seit kurzem draussen ist soll ja so gross sein.
Also ich würde nochmals das ganze Spiel deinstallieren, die Ordner von CS:GO im Steamappsordner löschen die Kiste neustarten und halt das Spiel nochmals komplett neu installieren - insofern die Leitung und die Geduld das zulässt


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Schreib grad nochmal n Thread ins Forum. Verdammt warum fällt mir mein Englisch grad so schwer?  Helft mir mal 


Spoiler



Hey guys. a friend gave me an invite to the CS:GO Beta. steam said it failed to open the gift because its maybe already used but CS:GO was downloading. after downloading, i started the game and it keeps crashing everytime if i want to start a game.
its crashing after clicking on quick match. 
if i click on local game, the game is loading the map and crashes after i click on one of the teams. 
it just crashes like i kill the game with task manager. no error etc.

and its not downloading the new 3.2mb patch. if i verify the game cache it will start downloading the 3.2mb patch but it cancels after ~200kb.  

sorry for my english. i hope you will understand it 


pc:
I5 2500k
AsRock H61 DE/S3 (tomorrow maybe AsRock z68 extreme 3 gen3)
8GB DDR3-1333 Ram
XFX HD6850 newest driver.

reinstalling steam doesn´t work. 

oh and: if i want to install CS:GO Steam says its around 3.9GB but its only downloading 1.6GB



Hab grad alles weggelöscht etc und lade grade neu runter... mal wieder. Ich warte noch bis ich das nochmal durchhab bevor ich es absende.
Nö komplette neu installation hat wieder nichts gebracht... Ja hab an alles was du gesagt hast gedacht


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hey guys. A friend has sent me an invite for the CS:GO Beta. Steam said it failed to activate the gift because it's maybe already used but after CS:GO was downloading without any problems in the gamelibrary.
As i installed CS:GO, Steam said its around 3.9GB but it was only downloading 1.6GB data. 
After downloading the CS:GO content, i started the game but it keeps crashing everytime if i want to start a game by clicking "Quick match".
If i click on local game, the game is loading the map, but also crashes after choosing a team. 
It crashes like killing a task in the taskmanager, there is no error message shown. 
If i want to verify the game cache it will start to download the 3.2 mb patch but after ~200kb the download doesn't continue.

Is it possible to download the 3.2mb patch not by the steamdownloader?




My System:

I5 2500k
AsRock H61 DE/S3 (tomorrow maybe AsRock z68 extreme 3 gen3)
8GB DDR3-1333 Ram
XFX HD6850 with most actual driver.

Reinstalling steam also doesn´t work. 


Bin auch nicht der Hirsch in English und hoffe habe nicht nur verschlimmbessert


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hört sich gut an   Besser als das von mir... Man heute hab ichs nicht so mit dem Englischen


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hehe naja ich glaub ein Englishlehrer würde auch bei mir noch x Fehler finden - ist doch egal hautpsache einer rafft es 
Lustig, der Fred wird von uns ganz schön gefüttert, Andere haben anscheinend nichts zu sagen oder sind am daddeln und die interessierts nicht.
Wann soll eigentlich die Finale Version von CS:GO verfügbar sein? CSS habe ich ausgelassen, da ich eine zeitlang nicht so der CS fan war, aber jetzt hab ich mal wieder richtig bock auf CS... :GO


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Weiss nicht, hab gehört irgendwann im Sommer. Hier im Forum von Steam steht auch das bald eine open beta kommt. 
Irgendwie scheint mein Thread unbeliebt zu sein. Nicht ein einziger hat ihn bis jetzt geöffnet. 

Aber hey diesen Thread hier tun wir jetzt zwar vollschreiben aber vieleicht haben wir später dann ja die Lösung


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Jop  Bisher hat ja noch niemand gemeckert ^^
Wo hast du denn gepostet?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Da  
Crashes and failed gift? - Steam Users' Forums

Und selbst wenn, sollen sie doch meckern, wir arbeiten immerhin an einer möglichen Lösung für andere User die vieleicht das selbe Problem haben


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hehe ich schau gleich mal rein.
BIn endlich Zuhause und sauge gerade CS:GO leider nur mit 2,5 mbs könnte auch etwas schneller gehen


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2012)

Kann man noch an nen key rankommen?

Wann cs:go erscheint steht ja grob in steam.


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hehe ich schau gleich mal rein.
> BIn endlich Zuhause und sauge gerade CS:GO leider nur mit 2,5 mbs könnte auch etwas schneller gehen


 
Sei froh ich schaff um die 1.3mb/s


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hehe  so fertig, gleich mal starten.
@Koyote keine Ahnung wie man so einen Key bekommt, oder ob man noch bekommt. 
Hab meinen von Robonator erhalten 

edit: also bei mir klappt es mit quickmatch und zocken eigentlich auch nur kann ich menu nur auf die obere hälfte zugreifen weil ich beim beamer so eine komische Auflösung habe 1280 x 800 :/


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hö? Von mir hast du keinen bekommen


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

ähh ich meine Blackstacker ^^ heute morgen in diesem thread hier 
sorry hab deinen Namen heute wohl zu oft gelesen xD

edit: guck doch mal ob do gleich viele dateien im csgo ordner hast 

ich hab win 8 developer edition
radeon 5870 xfx (windows treiber)
amd x4 965 
ein asus board weiss grad nicht welches
12 gb corsair vengeance



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

1966 Dateien und 108 Ordner 
2.61GB

Hab aber noch einen zweiten Ordner der leer ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> 1966 Dateien und 108 Ordner
> 2.61GB
> 
> Hab aber noch einen zweiten Ordner der leer ist.


 

hmm ich hab einen ordner und ein paar dateien mehr (Screenshot) aber wie herausfinden welche ? ^^


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> hmm ich hab einen ordner und ein paar dateien mehr (Screenshot) aber wie herausfinden welche ? ^^


 
Ach lad den ganzen Ordner hoch


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ich will auch die Beta spielen! )=


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ach lad den ganzen Ordner hoch


 xD will ja nicht fies sein, aber ist noch witzig. Aber wieso hast du noch einen leeren ordner? 
ich glaube dir fehlen irgendwie Dateien. Hast du ein Antivirus oder so, welches dateien löscht ohne zu Fragen ?
Ich hab kein antivirus installiert ^^

@faceless 
 also mir gefällts schon jetzt recht gut! sieht viel besser aus als css


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> xD will ja nicht fies sein, aber ist noch witzig. Aber wieso hast du noch einen leeren ordner?
> ich glaube dir fehlen irgendwie Dateien. Hast du ein Antivirus oder so, welches dateien löscht ohne zu Fragen ?
> Ich hab kein antivirus installiert ^^
> 
> ...


 
Nönö Eset meckert eigentlich auch immer wenn es etwas löscht. Keine Ahnung woher der leere kommt, hab den mal weggelöscht und bis jetzt isser auch nicht mehr wiedergekommen  
Und joa es scheint als fehle mir was...


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

mann doppelpost ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hier mal alle dateien , wie kann man einen spoiler einfügen?
mit cmx.exe in den ordner wechseln ungefähr so:
Ordner temp musst du auf c:\ erstellen dann findest du eine textdatei output.txt

vielleicht kannst du das ja in excel mit einer kleinen formel vergleichen und schauen was fehlt 


> c:\Program Files>*cd ..*
> 
> c:\>*cd "c:\Program Files (x86)"*
> 
> ...


inzwischen habe ich noch 4 Screenshots gemacht die auch aufgelistet sind, aber die Dateien die ich vorher im Screenshot gezählt habe, habe ich vor den Screenshots gemacht, also fehlt dir wirklich was ^^



Spoiler



c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\steam_appid.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\thirdpartylegalnotices.doc
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\adminserver.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\binkw32.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\bsppack.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\bugreporter_public.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\datacache.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\dxsupport.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\dxsupport_episodic.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\dxsupport_mac.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\engine.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\filesystemopendialog.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\filesystem_stdio.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\icudt42.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\inputsystem.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\launcher.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\libcef.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\localize.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\materialsystem.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mdllib.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mss32.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mssdolby.flt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mssds3d.flt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mssdsp.flt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\msseax.flt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mssmp3.asi
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\msssrs.flt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\mssvoice.asi
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\msvcr71.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\rdmwin32.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\rendersystemdx11.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\rendersystemdx9.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\rendersystemgl.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\scenefilecache.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\serverbrowser.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\serverplugin_empty.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\shaderapidx10.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\shaderapidx9.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\shaderapiempty.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\sixense.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\sixense_utils.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\soundemittersystem.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\soundsystem.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\stdshader_dbg.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\stdshader_dx9.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\steamclient.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\steam_api.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\studiorender.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\texturecompile_dll.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\tier0.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\tier0_s.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\unitlib.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\valve_avi.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vaudio_miles.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vaudio_speex.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vgui2.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vguimatsurface.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vidcfg.bin
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vphysics.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vscript.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vstdlib.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vstdlib_s.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\vtex_dll.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\bin\xinput1_3.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\autobuy.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\bin
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\botchatter.db
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\botprofile.db
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\bump3.dem
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\demoheader.tmp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\demo_polish_settings.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\devtest.dem
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\downloads
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\dxsupport_override.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\gameinfo.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\gameinfo_srgb.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\gamemodes.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\lights.rad
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\loadouts.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\mapcycle.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maplist.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\medalsconfig.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\media
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\missioncycle.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\modelsounds.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\navplace.db
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_000.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_001.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_002.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_003.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_004.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_005.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_006.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_007.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_008.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_009.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_010.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_011.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_012.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_013.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_014.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_015.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_016.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_042.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_043.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_044.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pak01_dir.vpk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\particles
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\pure_server_whitelist.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\rebuy.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scene.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scenes
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\shader_cache.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\splitscreen_config.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\stats.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\steam.inf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\unusedcontent.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\voice_ban.dt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\whitelist.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\whitelist_beta.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\bin\client.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\bin\matchmaking.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\bin\server.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\ai.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\buypresetsdefault_ct.vdf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\buypresetsdefault_ter.vdf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\config.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\config_default.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\controller.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_0_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_0_pc_ss.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_1_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_1_pc_ss.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_2_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\cpu_level_2_pc_ss.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\default.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\e3demo.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\entity.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\game.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gg_trs.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_level_0_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_level_1_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_level_2_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_level_3_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_mem_level_0_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_mem_level_1_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\gpu_mem_level_2_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\lab.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\listenserver.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\map_edit.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\mem_level_0_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\mem_level_1_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\mem_level_2_pc.ekv
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\moddefaults.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\moddefaults_mac.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\modsettings.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\navedit.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\nav_bindings.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\server.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\settings_default.scr
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\sfm_defaultanimationgroups.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\sixense_bindings.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\start.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\steering_wheel.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\test.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\thirdperson.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\thirdperson_keypad.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\thirdperson_mayamode.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\user_default.scr
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\valve.rc
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\video.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\videodefaults.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\downloads\882ab71a.dat
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\expressions.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\expressions.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes_strong.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes_strong.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes_weak.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\phonemes_weak.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\random.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\random.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\randomalert.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\expressions\randomalert.vfe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust2.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust2.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust2.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust2_exclude.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_dust_exclude.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_inferno.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_inferno.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_inferno.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_inferno_exclude.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_lake.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_lake.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_nuke.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_nuke.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_nuke.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_train.bsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\de_train.nav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_dust.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_dust.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_dust2.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_dust2.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_inferno.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_inferno.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_lake.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_nuke.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_nuke.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_train.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\de_train.manifest
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\maps\soundcache\_master.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\allow1024.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\cs_havana
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\de_dust
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\effects
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\hud
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\sprites
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\vgui
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\airport_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_alleyway.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_assault.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_aztec.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_baggage.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_bank.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_boathouse.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c1_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c1_mall.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c2_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c2_tol.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c3_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c3_morning.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c4_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c4_return.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_c5_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_checkpoint.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_death.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_depot.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_dust.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_embassy.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_freeze_ct.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_freeze_t.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_house.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_inferno.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_italy.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_mill.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_nuke.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_office.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_office_indoor.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_shacks.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_smoke.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_train.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_vertigo.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_vietnam.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\cc_vostok.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\checkpoint.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\farm_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\gg_tibet.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\gg_tibet_int.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\ghost.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\hospital_main.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\infected.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\lightningstrike100.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\lightningstrike25.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\lightningstrike50.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\off.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\smalltown_boathouse.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\smalltown_mainstreet.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\smalltown_ranchhouse.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\styleguide_urban.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\sunrise.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\thirdstrike.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\vertigo_bombsite.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\vertigo_fall.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\vertigo_outside.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\vertigo_stairs.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\correction\zombieintro.raw
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\cs_havana\vssver.scc
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\de_dust\templewall04a_bottom_normal.vtf - shortcut.lnk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\de_dust\templewall04_normal.vtf - shortcut.lnk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\effects\blueblackflash.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\effects\trainsky2.psd
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\hud\win_panel_bgstar.png
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\hud\win_panel_mvpstar.png
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\hud\win_panel_mvpstar.psd
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\sprites\tp_beam001.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\vgui\fonts
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\vgui\fonts\buttons_32.vbf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\vgui\fonts\buttons_ps3_32.vbf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\materials\vgui\fonts\buttons_ps3_j_32.vbf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\media\hpe.bik
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\media\startupvids.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\media\valve.bik
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\effects
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\extras
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_buildings
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_combine
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_crates
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_critters
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_docks
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_equipment
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_exteriors
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lighting
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_mall
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_office
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_plants
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_shacks
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vents
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_wasteland
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\air_node.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\air_node_hint.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\axis_helper.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\axis_helper_thick.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\camera.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\climb_node.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\cone_helper.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\ground_node.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\ground_node_hint.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\node_hint.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\overlay_helper.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\playerstart.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\scriptedsequence.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\spot.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\editor\spot_cone.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\effects\urban_puddle_model01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\effects\urban_puddle_model02a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\effects\urban_puddle_model03a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\extras\info_speech.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\glass_shard06.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\hgibs.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\metal_gib1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\metal_gib2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\metal_gib3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\metal_gib4.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\metal_gib5.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\wood_gib01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\wood_gib01b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\wood_gib01c.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\wood_gib01d.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\wood_gib01e.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk06.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_chunk07.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\gibs\furniture_gibs\furnituretable001a_shard01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_italy
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_dust
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_train
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\camera.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\floodlight02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\handtruck.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\ladderaluminium128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\ladder_tall.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\light_shop2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\pylon.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\vents.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_assault\wirespout.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_italy\it_mkt_table2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\barstool01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\boxes_frontroom.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\boxes_garage_lower.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\ladderrung.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\ladderwood.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\logpile2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\microwave01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\river.vmf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\rocks.3ds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\rocks.dxf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\shelves.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\shelves_wood.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_militia\table_shed.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\cardboard_box01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\cardboard_box02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\chair_office.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\coffee_mug.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\coffee_mug_p1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\coffee_mug_p2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\coffee_mug_p3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_gib1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_gib2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p1a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p2a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p3a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p4.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p4a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p4b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p5.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p5a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p5b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p6.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p6a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p6b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p7.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p7a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p8.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p8a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p9.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_caseb_p9a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\computer_mouse.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\exit_ceiling.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\exit_wall.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\file_box.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\file_cabinet1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\file_cabinet3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\fire_extinguisher.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\light_inset.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\light_shop.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\microwave.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\projector_gib1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\projector_gib3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\radio.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\radio_p1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\radio_p2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\radio_p3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\shelves_metal.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\shelves_metal1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\shelves_metal2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p4.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p5.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p6.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p7.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\trash_can_p8.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\cs_office\vending_machine.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_dust\du_antenna_b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\ceiling_fan.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\ceiling_fan_blade.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\handrailstairs01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\hay_bail_stack.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\tableantique.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\wood_fence.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_inferno\wood_fence_end.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\chimneycluster01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\cinderblock_stack.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\electricalbox01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\electricalbox02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\emergency_lighta.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\industriallight01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\truck_nuke.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\truck_nuke_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\ventilationduct02large.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\wall_light.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_nuke\wall_light_off.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\concretebags.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\concretebags2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\concretebags3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\fanhousing.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\pushcart.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_06.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_10.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_11.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_prodigy\wood_pallet_debris_12.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_train\ladderaluminium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_train\light_inset.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props\de_train\lockers001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_buildings\storefront_window_left.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_buildings\storefront_window_neutral.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_buildings\watertower_001a_skybox.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\awning001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\chair_office01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\furnituredresser001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\furniturepipecluster001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\lamppost03a_off.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\light_domelight02_on.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\metalpot001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\pottery02a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_c17\substation_transformer01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_combine\combine_barricade_med03a.dx7_2bone.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_combine\combine_barricade_med04a.dx7_2bone.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_crates\static_crate_40.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_critters\crow_group.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_critters\seagull_group.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\concrete_chunk02a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\concrete_chunk03a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\concrete_chunk07a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\concrete_chunk08a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\concrete_chunk09a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\corner_rubble1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_debris\floor_rubble1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_docks\dock01_polecluster01d_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\door_urban_48_118_boarded.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\door_urban_48_118_damaged_boarded.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\door_urban_rooftop.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\null.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\roll-up_door_full.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\roll-up_door_half.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_doors\roll-up_door_open.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\sign_donotenter.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\sign_oneway.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\sign_post.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\sign_stop.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\trim_exterior_edge_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\trim_exterior_edge_160.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_downtown\trim_exterior_edge_192.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_equipment\cargo_container01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_equipment\light_floodlight.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_equipment\phone_booth.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_exteriors\fence002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_exteriors\fence002_end.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\cane_field_split03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\cane_field_split04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\flower_barrel.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_bigleaves_plant01_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_big_plant01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_bush01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_bush02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_fern01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_grass_bush01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_pot_large01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_pot_square01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_pot_xlarge01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_small_palm01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_small_palm01_cluster.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_small_palm01_cluster_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_small_palm01_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_tree_large01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\mall_tree_medium01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\swamp_grass01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\tree_city01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_balcony_planter01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_balcony_planter02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_bush01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_bush02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_bush_angled_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_bush_angled_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_bush_angled_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_fern01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_hedge_256_128_high.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_palm01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_palm01_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_pot_bigplant01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_pot_clay02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_pot_fancy01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_small_palm01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_streettree01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_streettree01_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_trees_dryleaves01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_base_bushes01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_base_bushes01_large.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_base_bushes02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_giant01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_giant01_medium.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_giant01_skysphere.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_tree_giant01_small.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_vine01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_vine02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_vine03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_foliage\urban_vine04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\barricade_razorwire001_128_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\concrete_barrier001_128_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\concrete_barrier001_96_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\concrete_block001_128_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\concrete_wall001_96_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\orange_cone001_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\police_barrier001_128_reference.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_fortifications\traffic_barrier001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\cafe_barstool1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\cupboard1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\hotel_chair.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\kitchen_countertop1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\kitchen_shelf1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_furniture\kitchen_vent1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_damaged_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_damaged_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_damaged_03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_highway\corrugated_panel_damaged_04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\warehouse_shelf001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\warehouse_shelf002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\warehouse_shelf003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\warehouse_shelf004.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\wire_spool_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_industrial\wire_spool_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\ac_wallunit.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\alarm_clock.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\bathtub01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\bbq_grill.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\bed.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\bookcasehutch01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\books01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\books02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\bucket_tools02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\cashregister01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\chair_cafeteria.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\chair_office2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\clipboard01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\clothing_pile1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\clothing_pile2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\clothing_pile3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\coffee_table_rectangular.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\copymachine01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\corkboardverticle01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\couch.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\desk_metal.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\dish_soap.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\dresser_short.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\drinking_fountain.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\file_cabinet1_group.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\furniture_chair03a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_floor.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_floor_gib1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_floor_gib2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_table02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_table02_gib1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lamp_table02_gib2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\lightsconce02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\medicinecabinet01_mirror.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\painting_landscape01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\painting_portrait01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\paper_towel_dispenser.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\paper_tray.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\pedestal_sink.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\printer.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\refrigerator02_freezerdoor.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\refrigerator02_lowerdoor.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\refrigerator02_main.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\refrigerator03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\shelvinggrocery01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\shelvingstore01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\side_table_square.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\sink_industrial01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\sink_kitchen.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\soap_dispenser.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\sofa01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\sofa_chair02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\stove02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\stove03_industrial.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\stove04_industrial.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\styrofoam_cups.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\styrofoam_cups_p1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\styrofoam_cups_p2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\styrofoam_cups_p3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\styrofoam_cups_p4.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_bedside.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_cafeteria.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_console.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_end.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_folding.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_kitchen.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\table_picnic.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\toaster.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\toilet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\toiletpaperdispenser_residential.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\towel_rack.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\trashcan01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\trashcankitchen01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\tv.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\waterheater.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_interiors\water_cooler.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\cinderblock01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\dumpster_2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\food_pile01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\food_pile02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage128_composite001d.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage256_composite002a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage256_composite002b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_beancan01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_beercan01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_beercan01a_crushed.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_beercan01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_cerealbox01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_coffeecup01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_coffeemug001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_coffeemug001a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_fastfoodcontainer01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_frenchfrycup01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle001a_chunk01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle001a_chunk02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle001a_chunk03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle001a_chunk04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_glassbottle003a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_hubcap01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_metalcan002a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_milkcarton002a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_pizzabox01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_pizzabox01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_plasticbottle001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_plasticbottle001a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_plasticbottle002a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_plasticbottle002a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_plasticbottle003a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_sixpackbox01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_sodacan01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_sodacan01a_crushed_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\garbage_sodacan01a_fullsheet.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\metalbucket01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\metalbucket02a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\plasticcrate01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\propanecanister001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\torchoven_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\trashbin01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\trashcluster01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\trashcluster01a_corner.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wheebarrow01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk07.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_crate001a_chunk09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunka.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunka1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunka3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunka4.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunkb2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_chunkb3.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_junk\wood_pallet001a_shard01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab\monitor02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab\powerbox01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab\powerbox02b.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab\powerbox02d.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lab\powerbox03a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lighting\lightbulb01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lighting\light_shop.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_lighting\semi_flush_002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_mall\cash_register.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_mall\mall_bench.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_mall\mall_bench2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_office\computer_monitor_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_office\desk_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_office\file_cabinet_03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe004.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe006.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\hotel_pipe007.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset02d_corner128d_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset08d_128_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset08d_256_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset08d_512_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset08d_64_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset08d_corner128u_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_pipes\pipeset32d_128_001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_plants\bush.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acunit01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acunit2.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acvent01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acvent03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acvent04.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\acvent05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\antenna01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\chimneypipe_cluster02a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\gutter_pipe_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\gutter_pipe_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\gutter_pipe_elbows_back.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\hotel_rooftop_equip002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\hotel_rooftop_equip003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\roof_vent001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\scaffolding01a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\train_signalbox_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_rooftop\vent_large1.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_shacks\fishing_net01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs\sign_horizontal_09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs\sign_street_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs\sign_street_03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs\sign_street_05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_signs\sign_wall_01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\awning_short.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\bollards_512.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\electrical_box01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\electrical_box02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\firehydrant.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\mail_dropbox.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\newspaper_dispensers.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\trashbin01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_street\warehouse_vent_pipe03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\air_conditioner001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\ashtray_stand001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\bench001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\big_wheel001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\boat002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\ceiling_light001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\chimney001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\chimney002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\chimney004_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\chimney006_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\chimney007.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_curve001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_curve002_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_ramp001_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_ramp001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_straight001_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_straight001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_straight001_32.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_straight001_512.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\curb_straight001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\diving_board001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\dumpster001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\elevator_rail001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\emergency_light001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\exit_sign001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence001_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence002_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence002_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence002_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence003_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence003_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_barbwire001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_cover001_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_cover001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_cover001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_gate002_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_gate_post001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_gate_post003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_post001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fence_post002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fridge002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\fridge_door003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\garbage_can001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\garbage_can002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\garden_hose001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\gas_meter.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\gate_wall_gate001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\highway_barrel001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_bathroom_light001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_bathroom_mirror001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_ceiling_firealarm001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_chair001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_halfmoon_table001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\hotel_sconce001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\ice_machine001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\life_ring001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\metal_pole001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\outhouse002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\outhouse_door001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\parkinglot_light001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plaster_edge01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plastic_bucket001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plastic_chair001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plastic_icechest001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plastic_icechest_lid001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\plastic_water_jug001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\pontoon_drum001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\pool_ladder001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\porch_light001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\porch_light002_02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\porch_light003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\railroad_gate_arm001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\stoop001_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\stoop001_96_32.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\stoop002_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\stoop002_96.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\streetlight001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\telephone_connector_bracket001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\telephone_pole001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\telephone_pole002.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\telephone_pole003.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\telephone_streetlight001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\tire001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\wood_fence001_128.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\wood_fence001_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\wood_fence002_256.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_urban\wood_fence002_64.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_69sedan.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_69sedan_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_82hatchback.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_82hatchback_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_82hatchback_wrecked.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_84sedan.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_84sedan_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_95sedan.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_95sedan_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_95sedan_wrecked.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\cara_95sedan_wrecked_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\flatnose_truck.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\flatnose_truck_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\flatnose_truck_wrecked.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\floodlight_generator_nolight_static.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\floodlight_generator_pose02_static.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\helicopter_rescue.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\hmmwv.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\hmmwv_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\humvee.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\humvee_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\longnose_truck.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\longnose_truck_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\pickup_truck_2004.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\pickup_truck_2004_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\pickup_truck_78.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\pickup_truck_78_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\police_car_city.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\semi_trailer.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\semi_trailer_freestanding.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\suv_2001.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\suv_2001_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\taxi_city.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\taxi_city_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\tractor01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\train_box.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\train_flatcar.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\train_ladder.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\utility_truck.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\van.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vehicles\van_glass.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_vents\vent_cluster006.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_wasteland\coolingtank02.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_wasteland\prison_sprinkler001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_wasteland\prison_switchbox001a.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break07.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break11.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break13.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break15.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break17.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break19.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_break21.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_big_frame.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_break03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_break07.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_break09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_break17.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_break21.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_farmhouse_small_frame.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break01.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break03.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break05.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break07.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break09.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break11.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break13.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_break15.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_industrial_frame.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_mill01_thin.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_urban_bars_med.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\models\props_windows\window_urban_sash_48_88_boarded.vtx
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\particles\particles_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\bfacs.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\block.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\boxrocket.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\boxrocket_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_czech.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_hungarian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_romanian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\chat_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\colorpicker.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\crosshair.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\cs.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csd.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\csgo_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\cslogo.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\cstrike.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\dmecontrols_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\drag_copy.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\drag_link.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\drag_move.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\entity.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\eyedropper.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\fake_microphone_meter.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\futurot.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\game.icns
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\game.ico
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gamemenu.360.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_czech.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_hungarian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_romanian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\gameui_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\game_1bpp.ico
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\game_menu.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\game_menu_mouseover.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\halflife2.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2crosshairs.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2ep2.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\hl2_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\icon_ct_1bpp.ico
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\icon_t_1bpp.ico
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_cliproll.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_cliprsr.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_clipscale.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_curve.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragin.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragin_creategap.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragin_roll.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragin_scale.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragout.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragout_creategap.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragout_roll.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_dragout_scale.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_grab.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout_rr.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout_rs.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout_scale.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout_sr.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_inout_ss.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_move.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_multiselect_after.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_scaler.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_scale_all.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_scale_horizontal.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_scale_vertical.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_select_add.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_select_after.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_select_remove.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_select_toggle.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_ts_doubleline.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_ts_full_region.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_ts_line.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_ts_region.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_zoom_horizontal.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ifm_zoom_vertical.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\jumptotime.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\kfacs.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\magnify.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\mic_meter_dead.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\mic_meter_live.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\mp3player_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\mp3settings.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\newobj.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\rotate.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_brazilian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_bulgarian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_czech.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_greek.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_hungarian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_romanian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\sfui_turkish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\smartclick.cur
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\stratum2bold.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\stratum2medium.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\stubble-bold.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\tg.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\tgb.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\toolbox.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ui
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_czech.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_hungarian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_romanian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\valve_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\verdana.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\verdanab.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\autodisconnect.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\background.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\buy-menu.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\callvote.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\chat.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\chooseteam.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\colorlib.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\cursor.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\fontlib_en.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\fontlib_en_unicode.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\fontmapping.cfg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\gamebackground.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\gameuirootmovie.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\grime.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudalertspanel.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\huddamageindicator.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\huddeathnotification.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudfreezepanel.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudhealtharmormodule.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudhelpachievementmodule.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudplayercounttime.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudradarmodule.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudreticle.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudscreenshotpanel.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudtrialtimer.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudvoicestatus.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudvotepanel.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudweaponmodule.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudweaponselected.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\hudwinpanel.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\iconlib.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\itemhistory.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading-de_dust.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading-de_dust2.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading-de_inferno.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading-de_nuke.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading-de_train.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loading.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\loadingiconslib.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\lobby.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\mainmenu.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\mainuirootmovie.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\maplib.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\medals.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\medalstatsscreen.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\message-box.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\money.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\optionsmenu.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\pausebackground.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\pausemenu.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\scoreboard.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\settings.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\sharedlib.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\single-player.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\spectator.swf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_0.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_1.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_2.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_3.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_4.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_5.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_6.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_7.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_8.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\flash\demo_avatars\csgo_avatar_9.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_dust.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_dust2.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_dust2_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_dust_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_inferno.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_inferno_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_lake.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_lake_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_nuke.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_nuke_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_train.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\overviews\de_train_radar.dds
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ui\buymenuconfig.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\resource\ui\diagonal.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scenes\scenes.image
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\dal got the upper hand!.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\de_lake0000.jpg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\de_lake0001.jpg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\de_lake0002.jpg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\de_lake0003.jpg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\screenshots\de_lake0004.jpg
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\actbusy.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\actremap.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\audio_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\bonus_maps_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\bugreporter_defaults.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\chapterbackgrounds.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\clientmenu.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\controller_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\damagecutout.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\damagecutout_ceda.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\damagecutout_female.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\damagecutout_laughriot.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\debugoptions.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\decals_subrect.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\dsp_presets.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\effects
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\gameinfo.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\gameserverconfig.vdf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\gameuianimations.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_ambient_generic.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_bots.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_characters.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_commander.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_doors.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_header.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_hostages.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_items.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_music
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_music2.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_physics.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_player.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_radio.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_ui.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_weapons.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_world.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\global_actors.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\hl2_scripts.dsp
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\hudanimations.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\hud_textures.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\instructor_lessons.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\instructor_texturemanifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\instructor_textures.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\items
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\kb_act.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\kb_def.360.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\kb_def.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\kb_keys.lst
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\level_sounds_general.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\liblist.gam
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\mapautocompile.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\mod_lessons.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\mod_textures.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\motion_controller_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\mouse_keyboard_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\plugin_animations.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\postprocess.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\propdata.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\radialmenu.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\sentences.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\settings.scr
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundmixers.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_boathouse.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_dust.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_dust2.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_inferno.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_nuke.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_train.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\soundscapes_training.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\sound_operator_stacks.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\sound_prefetch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\sprays_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\stats_crawl.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\surfaceproperties_cs.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\surfaceproperties_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\titles.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\vgui_screens.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\video_advanced_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\video_options.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\vscripts
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_ak47.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_aug.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_awp.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_bizon.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_c4.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_cubemap.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_deagle.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_decoy.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_fiveseven.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_flashbang.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_glock.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_hegrenade.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_hkp2000.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_incgrenade.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_knife.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_m249.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_m4a1.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_mac10.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_manifest.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_molotov.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_mp7.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_mp9.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_nova.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_p90.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_sg556.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_smokegrenade.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_ssg08.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_tec9.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\weapon_ump45.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\effects\testeffect.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_music\game_sounds_music_001.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\game_sounds_music\game_sounds_music_003.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\items\items_game.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\vscripts\dev
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\vscripts\mapspawn.nut
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\scripts\vscripts\dev\weaponstage.nut
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\sound.cache
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\001
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\002
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\003
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\001\gamestartup.mp3
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\002\gamestartup.mp3
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\sound\music\003\gamestartup.mp3
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\config
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\scripts
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\config\ingamedialogconfig.vdf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\allow1024.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\additivevertexcolorvertexalpha.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugdrawflatpolygons.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debughitbox.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmodelbones.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmfullbright2.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmnormals.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmwireframe.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmwireframedisplaced.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmwireframezbuffer.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugmrmwireframezbufferdisplaced.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugscreenspacewireframe.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugshadowbuffer.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugskeleton.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugsolidmodelhulls.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugtranslucentmodelhulls.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugvertexcolor.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugwireframevertexcolor.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\debugworldwireframe.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\defaultlightmap.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\debug\env_cubemap_model.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\box.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\l4d_spinner.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\occlusionproxy.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\occlusionproxy_countdraw.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\spinner.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\engine\writez.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\basemodlogo.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\basemodlogo.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\common
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingbar.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingbar.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingbar_bg.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingbar_bg.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingscreen_default.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\loadingscreen_default.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\vtfnotloaded.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\white.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\white.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\common\l4d_spinner.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner1.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner1.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner2.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner2.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner3.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner3.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner4.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\hud\800corner4.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\downarrow.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\downarrow.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\mic_meter_dead.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\mic_meter_dead.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\mic_meter_live.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\resource\mic_meter_live.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\actbusy
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\sampletool
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\actbusy\actbusy_logo.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\actbusy\actbusy_logo.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\sampletool\sampletool_logo.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\sampletool\sampletool_logo.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\vmt\vmt_logo.vmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\materials\vgui\tools\vmt\vmt_logo.vtf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\platform_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\resource\vgui_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\scripts\enginevguilayout.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\scripts\plugin_animations.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\addservergamespage.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\blacklistedserverspage.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\customgamespage.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\customgamespage_filters.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\customserverinfodlg.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialogaddserver.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialoggameinfo.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialoggameinfo_autoretry.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialoggameinfo_singleplayer.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialogserverbrowser.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\dialogserverpassword.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\game_ready.wav
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_bots.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_bots_column.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_password.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_password_column.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_robotron.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_robotron_column.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\icon_secure_deny.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\internetgamespage.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\internetgamespage_filters.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\quicklistpanel.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\regions.vdf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser.dll
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_danish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_dutch.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_english.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_finnish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_french.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_german.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_italian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_japanese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_korean.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_koreana.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_norwegian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_polish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_portuguese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_russian.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_schinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_spanish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_swedish.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_tchinese.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\serverbrowser_thai.txt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\servers\vacbannedconnrefuseddialog.res
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\vsh
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\accumbuff4sample_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\accumbuff4sample_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\accumbuff5sample_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\accumbuff5sample_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\aftershock_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\aftershock_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\aftershock_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\appchooser360movie_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\appchooser360movie_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bik_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bik_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bik_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\black_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\black_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\black_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blob_arm_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blob_arm_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blob_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blob_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bloomadd_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bloomadd_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bloom_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bloom_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurentity_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurentity_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurfilter_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurfilter_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurfilter_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurgaussian_3x3_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\blurgaussian_3x3_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bufferclearobeystencil_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bufferclearobeystencil_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\bufferclearobeystencil_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cable_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cable_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cable_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\clearalpha_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\clearalpha_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_blended_pass_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_blended_pass_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_blended_pass_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_blended_pass_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_blended_pass_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\cloak_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\colorcorrection_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\colorcorrection_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\compositedeferredshadow_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\compositedeferredshadow_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\constant_color_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\constant_color_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\copy_fp_rt_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\copy_fp_rt_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\core_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\core_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\core_vs11.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\core_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\customhero_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\customhero_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\customhero_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\customhero_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\customhero_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawdepth_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawdepth_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawdepth_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawenvmapmask_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawenvmapmask_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugdrawenvmapmask_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugluxel_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugluxel_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugluxel_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugmorphaccumulator_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugmorphaccumulator_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugmrttexture_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugmrttexture_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugmrttexture_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugshadowbuffer_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugshadowbuffer_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugtangentspace_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugtextureview_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugtextureview_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\debugtextureview_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalbasetimeslightmapalphablendselfillum2_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalbasetimeslightmapalphablendselfillum2_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalmodulate_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalmodulate_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalmodulate_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalmodulate_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\decalmodulate_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_global_light_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_global_light_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_global_light_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_global_light_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_global_light_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_post_process_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_post_process_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_post_process_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_post_process_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_post_process_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_simple_light_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_simple_light_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_simple_light_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_simple_light_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\deferred_simple_light_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthtodestalpha_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthtodestalpha_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthwrite_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthwrite_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthwrite_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthwrite_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depthwrite_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depth_of_field_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\depth_of_field_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsampledepth_extractnormal_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsampledepth_extractnormal_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsample_nohdr_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsample_nohdr_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsample_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsample_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\downsample_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\emissive_scroll_blended_pass_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\emissive_scroll_blended_pass_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\emissive_scroll_blended_pass_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\emissive_scroll_blended_pass_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\emissive_scroll_blended_pass_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\engine_post_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\engine_post_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\engine_post_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\engine_post_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\engine_post_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyeglint_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyeglint_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyeglint_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_flashlight_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_flashlight_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_flashlight_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_flashlight_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_flashlight_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eyes_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eye_refract_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eye_refract_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eye_refract_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eye_refract_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\eye_refract_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\fade_blur_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\fade_blur_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\fillrate_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\fillrate_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\fillrate_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\filmdust_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\filmgrain_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\filmgrain_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flashlight_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flashlight_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flashlight_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flesh_interior_blended_pass_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flesh_interior_blended_pass_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flesh_interior_blended_pass_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flesh_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\flesh_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floatcombine_autoexpose_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floatcombine_autoexpose_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floatcombine_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floatcombine_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_notonemap_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_notonemap_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_vanilla_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\floattoscreen_vanilla_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\gamecontrols_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\gamecontrols_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\global_lit_simple_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\global_lit_simple_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\global_lit_simple_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\global_lit_simple_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\global_lit_simple_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\haloadd_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\haloadd_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrcombineto16bit_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrcombineto16bit_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrcombineto16bit_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrselectrange_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrselectrange_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hdrselectrange_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsl_filmgrain_pass1_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsl_filmgrain_pass1_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsl_filmgrain_pass2_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsl_filmgrain_pass2_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsv_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\hsv_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\icesurface_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\icesurface_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\introscreenspaceeffect_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\introscreenspaceeffect_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_decal_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_decal_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_decal_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_decal_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_decal_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_flashlight_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_flashlight_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedgeneric_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedpaint_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedpaint_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedreflective_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedreflective_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightmappedreflective_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightshafts_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lightshafts_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lpreview1_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lpreview1_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lpreview1_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lpreview_output_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\lpreview_output_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\luminance_compare_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\luminance_compare_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\manifoldsurface_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\manifoldsurface_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\modulate_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\modulate_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\modulate_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\monitorscreen_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\monitorscreen_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\morphaccumulate_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\morphaccumulate_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\morphweight_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\morphweight_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\motion_blur_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\motion_blur_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\motion_blur_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\multiblend_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\multiblend_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\multiblend_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\multiblend_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\multiblend_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\object_motion_blur_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\object_motion_blur_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\object_motion_blur_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\paintblob_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\paintblob_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\parallaxtest_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\parallaxtest_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\particlesphere_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\particlesphere_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\particlesphere_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\phong_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\phong_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\phong_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\phong_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portalstaticoverlay_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portalstaticoverlay_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portalstaticoverlay_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_refract_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_refract_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_refract_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\portal_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\projected_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\projected_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\projected_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\projected_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\projected_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\prototype_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\prototype_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\proto_ice_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\proto_ice_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\refract_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\refract_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\refract_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\rendertargetblit_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\rendertargetblit_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\rendertargetblit_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4delog_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4delog_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4log_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4log_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4maxmin_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4maxmin_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4_blend_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4_blend_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sample4x4_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\screenspaceeffect_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_ambientocclusion_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_ambientocclusion_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_ao_blur_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_ao_blur_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_blur_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_blur_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_combine_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_integercombine_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_integercombine_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_screenspace_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sfm_shape_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadowbuildtexture_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadowbuildtexture_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadowbuildtexture_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadowmodel_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadowmodel_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadow_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadow_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shadow_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shatteredglass_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shatteredglass_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\shatteredglass_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\showz_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\showz_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\showz_vs11.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\showz_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\skin_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\skin_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_hdr_compressed_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_hdr_compressed_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_hdr_compressed_rgbs_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_hdr_compressed_rgbs_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sky_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\solidenergy_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\solidenergy_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\solidenergy_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\solidenergy_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\splinecard_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\splinerope_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\splinerope_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\splinerope_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\spritecard_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\spritecard_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\spritecard_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sprite_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sprite_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\sprite_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ssao_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ssao_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ssao_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ssao_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ssao_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_bump_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_bump_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_bump_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_bump_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_bump_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_flashlight_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_flashlight_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_flashlight_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_flashlight_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_flashlight_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\teeth_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\treeleaf_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\treeleaf_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\treeleaf_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ui_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ui_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ui_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ui_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\ui_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_notexture_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_notexture_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlitgeneric_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlittwotexture_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlittwotexture_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\unlittwotexture_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexcolor_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexcolor_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlitgeneric_flashlight_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_bump_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_bump_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_bump_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_bump_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_bump_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_and_unlit_generic_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_sob_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vertexlit_sob_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\volume_clouds_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\volume_clouds_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\volume_clouds_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vortwarp_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vortwarp_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vortwarp_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vortwarp_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\vortwarp_vs30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\watercheap_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\watercheap_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\watercheap_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\water_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\water_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\water_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\white_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\white_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\windowimposter_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\windowimposter_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\windowimposter_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldimposter_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldimposter_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldimposter_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldtwotextureblend_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldtwotextureblend_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldtwotextureblend_ps30.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldvertexalpha_ps20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\worldvertexalpha_ps20b.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\fxc\writez_vs20.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\shadowmodel.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_basealphamaskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detail.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailbasealphamaskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailmaskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailnotexture.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailselfilluminated.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailselfilluminatedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detailselfilluminatedmaskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detail_additive.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detail_additive_selfillum.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_detail_lerpbase.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_envmapnotexture.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_envmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_maskedenvmapnotexture.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_maskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_notexture.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_selfilluminated.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_selfilluminatedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\vertexlitgeneric_selfilluminatedmaskedenvmapv2.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\worldvertextransition_editor.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\psh\worldvertextransition_ps14.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\vsh\shadowmodel.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\vsh\vertexlitgeneric_flashlight_vs11.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\vsh\worldvertextransition.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\shaders\vsh\worldvertextransition_vs14.vcs
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\resource
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\arial.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\consola.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\cour.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\lucon.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\marlett.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\tahoma.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\times.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\trebuc.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\univercb.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\univercb_t.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\univercl.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\univercl_t.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\universc.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\universc_t.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\unltcyr5.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\unltcyr6.vfont
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\fonts\xarialuni.ttf
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud\800corner.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud\800corner1.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud\800corner2.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud\800corner3.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\hud\800corner4.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\resource\icon_newfolder.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\resource\icon_steam.tga
c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\platform\vgui\resource\icon_steam_disabled.tga


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Mit [  spoiler] und [/spoiler] 
  Mal gucken...
Verdammt das ist so viel Kram das schaff ich nie alles zu überprüfen :/


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Robonator schrieb:


> Mit [  spoiler] und [/spoiler]
> Mal gucken...
> Verdammt das ist so viel Kram das schaff ich nie alles zu überprüfen :/


 
lol danke xD
Ja das kannst du vergessen alles von Hand zu prüfen wennschon irgendwi ein excel einfügen und bei dir auch eine Liste erstellen undd as irgendwie vergleichen, aber kein Plan wie man das anstellen soll 

Oder hast du eine Freundinn, die das für dich machen würde


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> lol danke xD
> Ja das kannst du vergessen alles von Hand zu prüfen wennschon irgendwi ein excel einfügen und bei dir auch eine Liste erstellen undd as irgendwie vergleichen, aber kein Plan wie man das anstellen soll
> 
> Oder hast du eine Freundinn, die das für dich machen würde


 
Ne leider nicht. 
Wie soll ich das denn in Excel einfügen?


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Ja wenn du von deinem ordner so ne liste erstellst mit den Befehlen die ich oben geschrieben habe könntest du deine liste mit meiner liste vergleichen. meine liste in eine spalte und deine liste in eine andere spalte dann mit einer formel vergleichen lassen - wäre glaube ich ganz einfach wenn man weiss wie


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja wenn du von deinem ordner so ne liste erstellst mit den Befehlen die ich oben geschrieben habe könntest du deine liste mit meiner liste vergleichen. meine liste in eine spalte und deine liste in eine andere spalte dann mit einer formel vergleichen lassen - wäre glaube ich ganz einfach wenn man weiss wie


 
Oh Gott. Excel ist jetzt schon wieder fast 2 Wochen her. Denkst du da erinner ich mich noch an die verdammten Formeln? xD


----------



## Freakless08 (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Wie wäre es mit einem Texteditor einfach zwei Files erstellen und mit einem Diff Tool vergleichen? (Google "textdateien vergleichen")
Das was fehlt/anders ist wird automatisch hervorgehoben.

Exel für sowas zu nehmen ist totaler Bloat.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Texteditor einfach zwei Files erstellen und mit einem Diff Tool vergleichen? (Google "textdateien vergleichen")
> Das was fehlt/anders ist wird automatisch hervorgehoben.
> 
> Exel für sowas zu nehmen ist totaler Bloat.



Hehe gute Idee, und das noch bei so später Uhrzeit


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Maaaan, Ich warte auch auf einen Key  suchen die nur Leute die Noch kein CSS gezockt haben?


----------



## kühlprofi (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Maaaan, Ich warte auch auf einen Key  suchen die nur Leute die Noch kein CSS gezockt haben?



Da entscheidet doch eher der Zufall nicht?


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hab da ein gutes Programm gefunden aber leider baut er mir bei einer Textdatei immer Leerzeichen rein so das sie gar nicht gleich sein können   Ist aber doch schon einiges was mir fehlt.



> Maaaan, Ich warte auch auf einen Key  suchen die nur Leute die Noch kein CSS gezockt haben?



Ich hab aktiv CSS gezockt.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Hmm, mal schauen, wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe nach der Arbeit könnte ich dir meinen Ordner per FTP zugänglich machen jedoch kann ich nur mit ca 625 kb/s uploaden ^^ Wenn du aber mit Filezilla downloaden würdest, könntest du vielleicht die vorhandenen Dateien einfach überspringen - dann würde es wohl recht schnell von statten gehen.


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hmm, mal schauen, wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe nach der Arbeit könnte ich dir meinen Ordner per FTP zugänglich machen jedoch kann ich nur mit ca 625 kb/s uploaden ^^ Wenn du aber mit Filezilla downloaden würdest, könntest du vielleicht die vorhandenen Dateien einfach überspringen - dann würde es wohl recht schnell von statten gehen.


 
Könntest du mir eventuell die Textdatei mit der Auflistung senden? Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die ganzen Leerzeichen manuell zu entfernen 

Filezilla hab ich nicht wasn des?


----------



## kühlprofi (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Jo habs nicht auf der Arbeit hier das Textfile..
So ein programm, mit dem du eine ftp verbindung herstellen und dateien kopieren kannst.


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Lässt sich einrichten ^^


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Wehe jemand meckert über meinen Spielstil 

Counter Strike Global Offensive Beta - YouTube


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Wehe jemand meckert über meinen Spielstil
> (...)


 Das Video ist bis auf den "Spielstil" gut! 

OMGzz, CSGO wird so geil, es muss so geil werden!!!  


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Bei deinem Video, genau kurz davor bevor du ins Spiel reinkommst genau da stürzt es bei mir ab wenn ich auf Lokales Spiel klicke  
Btw womit renderst du deine Videos?


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

He ich zock das ganze erst 3 Tage 
Das war mit dem Movie Maker gemacht. Frag mich nit woher die Balken kommen, der ist auf Breitbild gestellt -.-

Ihr müsstet mal Dust_2 in CS:GO sehen. Ich hab auf der gleichen Map in Source NIX wiedergefunden.
CS:GO wird auf jeden Fall gekauft. Es behebt das für mich einzige Manko an Source: Die miese Grafik


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Source sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich find es sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als MW3  

Ich find in GO hört man jetzt wenigstens was für ein Bumms hinter den Waffen steckt  Ich hasse Spiele in denen man die Kraft der Waffen nicht hört.


----------



## Re4dt (15. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Sry Falls die Frage schon einmal kam. Ich hab schon vor Wochen bei dieser Umfrage Teilgenommen usw. Aber irgendwie habe ich immer noch keinen Key.  xD
Würde auch ganz gern die Beta spielen.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

das video ist gut 

habs nur bis runde 3 (deagle) angeschaut. da haste ja kläglich versagt 

ich freu mich schon rießig


----------



## Robonator (15. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ich kann noch immer nicht zocken es will einfach nicht funktionieren selbst mit dem Bombenfix nicht


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

So, hab mal nen Thread gestartet... Müssen ja nicht ständig die News pushen.
Neues Video des neuen Updates gibts auch 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/counterstrike/208520-cs-go-sammel-laberthread.html


----------



## Low (17. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Das Spiel hat nichts mehr mit Counter Strike zutun, ich bleibe lieber bei CS 1.6


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*

Nach langer Pause CS, bin ich froh das mal ein neues rausgekommen ist. Da sind wieder alle schlecht und ich habe bessere Chancen 

wobei BF3 natürlich immernoch besser ist Hab die Beta bei Kühlprofi gesehen, sieht echt schicker aus jetzt


----------



## kühlprofi (19. März 2012)

*AW: CS:GO Anmeldung für Beta gestartet*



Low schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat nichts mehr mit Counter Strike zutun, ich bleibe lieber bei CS 1.6



Du meinst Counterstrike mit eckigen Karten und 20-Polygonen Models.
Klar es ist nicht das klassische CS. Aber auf cs_italy z.B. siehts so ziemlich CS mässig aus und fühlt sich beim spielen auch so an.

Mfg


----------

